
FCC Creates “Blue Alert” Event Code in Emergency Alert System [pdf] - Nrbelex
https://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2017/db1214/DOC-348254A2.pdf
======
Nrbelex
According to FCC Chairman Ajit Pai, "Similar to the Amber Alerts that many are
familiar with, Blue Alerts will enable authorities to warn the public when
there is actionable information related to a law enforcement officer who is
missing, seriously injured or killed in the line of duty, or when there is an
imminent credible threat to an officer."

Is this intended to raise some sort of posse and encourage individuals to
enter and resolve dangerous situations themselves? Under what scenario would a
"blue alert" be useful? It seems like these alerts should go to other police
officers rather than the public.

~~~
Nrbelex
Replying to myself, on second thought, I genuinely think the point is the
public gets these messages so it has a constant reminder of how dangerous the
world is for law enforcement.

